# Radio Show Interview with Melvin Lardy on 12/28/09



## pjandfriends (Dec 21, 2009)

*It's Official *

Melvin Lardy from Stump Branch Logging will be on the air with Pj and Friends on Monday 12/28 

Pj and Friends can be heard on Mon, Wed, and Fri on the web at www.pjandfriends.com 

Besure to tune in and listen...


----------

